#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тайский >  > > >  >  >  Установка тайской раскладки

## Паскаль

Здесь выложил инструкцию по установке тайской раскладки.

После нужно распечатать себе нижеприведённое изображение и подсматривать при наборе. Через неделю активного использования спокойно запоминается.

----------

Ittosai (22.03.2014)

----------

